# Develop Module features missing?



## Marc Lucas (Feb 8, 2013)

I was just watching a tutorial on Youtube and noticed my Develop layout is missing some effects. The image on the left is my feature view and the one on the right is the features view I saw on a tutorial. The one on the right is the same as the settings available when you open camera raw why haven't I got them?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 8, 2013)

The two panels represent the difference between Process Version 2010, and Process Version 2012 which represents a significant upgrade in imaging quality. 2012 on the left and 2010 on the right.
You can switch your raws between the 3 PVs (2003, 2010, 2012) in the Camera Calibration panel at the bottom  of the Develop Right Hand Panel. Both 2003 and 2010 should cause an Exclamation Point icon to appear lower right of your image in Develop module.

2003 was the orginal Lr rendering
2010 drastically improved Sharpening and Noise Reduction
2012 was back to the drawing board, and more or less revamped most of the rendering pipeline.

The same schema should apply to Adobe Camera Raw in PS as well.


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 8, 2013)

In the Develop module look in the Camera Calibration subpanel on the right - the first thing you should see is "Process:".
As explained by Brad there are three possible processes, 2003, 2010, and 2012.
It would appear that you want Process 2012.

Tony Jay


----------



## Marc Lucas (Feb 8, 2013)

Tony Jay said:


> In the Develop module look in the Camera Calibration subpanel on the right - the first thing you should see is "Process:".
> As explained by Brad there are three possible processes, 2003, 2010, and 2012.
> It would appear that you want Process 2012.
> 
> Tony Jay




Thanks guys all sorted.

Which is recommended btw and if you make adjustments in one and change do you then lose those adjustments?

Thanks


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 8, 2013)

Marc,

2012 is definitely best. Use it for all newly imported images (and old, unedited ones). 

If you're satisfied with the changes you made in one of the earlier process versions, stay with that version for that image. If you change from 2010 (say) to 2012, LR will try to set the sliders to get an equivalent image, but the conversion process isn't perfect.

Hal


----------



## Marc Lucas (Feb 8, 2013)

OK thanks!!


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 8, 2013)

What Hal says.

Tony Jay


----------

